# Ford 3910 Oil Leak Help



## My3910 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello - New member here and new to tractor repair! I need help identifying the leaking port/plug next to my oil filter (not a drain plug). Can someone tell me what this is and the best method to stop the leak? Thanks for your help!


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

This switch looks different than yours. They come with two different types of electrical connectors. Most likely the wire will run to a light on the dash?




View Cart


• Tractor Parts
• Engine Kits
• Carburetors
• Manuals
• DVDs
• Hats
• Books


• Contact Us
• Shipping Rates
• Return Policy
• Ordering Help
• Company Info
• Parts Warranty
• Forums


Store > 
Tractor Parts > 
Ford > 
3000 > 
Oil System > 
Oil Pressure Switch

*Ford 3000 Oil Pressure Switch*
[ Categories ] [ View All Parts ]
















Description: This oil pressure switch is made with 2 types of connectors and you may receive a typical space connector or a round connector. Whichever wire connector you have on your tractor will fit either switch. The are interchangeable. For tractor models 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000, 7000, 8000, 8600, 8700, 9000, 9600, 9700, 2600, 3600, 3900, 4100, 4600, 5600, 5900, 6600, 6700, 7600, 7700, 2310, 2610, 2810, 2910, 3610, 3910, 4110, 4610, 5610, 5610S, 6610, 6610S, 6710, 6810, 7610, 7610S, 7710, 7810, 7810S, 7910, 8010, 8210, 3230, 3430, 3930, 4130, 4630, 4830. Replaces 81873524, F1NN9278AA, D8NN9278AA.
Oil Pressure Switch Part Number D8NN9278BD




$*6.12*


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Here is another company

Cart
Search

REQUEST A CATALOG PART LOOKUP



PART REQUEST

HOME

PARTS CATEGORIES
UNIVERSAL PARTS
TRACTOR ACCESSORIES
FARM / SHOP SUPPLIES
Paint
Trailer & Towing
Pumps, Hoses, Nozzles, Filters
Baler Twine / Netwrap / Film
Agricultural Bearings
Farm & Ranch
Fluids/Chemicals/Oil/Additives
Gifts / Toys / Accessories
Roller Chain/ Sprockets/ Hubs
Shop Towels / Cleaners
Tools
Wiring, Relays, Switches
Workwear
Work Gloves
View All

HORTICULTURE TOOLS


Fuel Sending Unit, New, Ford, D8NN9A316KA (113915)
$26.75



Oil Pressure Sending Unit, New, Ford, D8NN9278BB, New Holland, 82028130 (121174)
$6.15


Sending Unit Switch - Fuel or Oil, New, Case, A162297 (128375)
$16.25


Fuel Sending Unit, New, Ford, E3NN9A316BA, New Holland, 83943962 (119737)
$60.99


Oil Pressure Switch - Electric, New, Ford, F1NN9278AA, New Holland, 83934153 (153774)


----------



## My3910 (Jul 22, 2020)

the key of knowledge said:


> Here is another company
> 
> Cart
> Search
> ...


Thanks! That looks like a quick fix. No wire running to it (probably came off a long time ago). I appreciate your help!


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

your welcome, John


----------

